# Shaking my head......



## Pearson (23 Sep 2005)

What do I hear??
Van Halen

Highlights of a conversation I had today with a very soon to be recruit going on basic..

My knees are shot
My hip is sore
My back is sore...

Yes,  just getting ready to go to basic training..
No, I can't run the mile and a half in 15 minutes, but I'm not worried about it as things have changed since you went through. The PT test is based on the shuttle run, not a timed mile and a half run.
No, I'm not worried about the daily PT, it won't be that hard. 
I'll be wearing my own PT gear... not the issue stuff. You can do that now.
I just don't want to put up with the childish behavior of the the young recruits that are there.
I know some people that went through recently and they said it was very easy.
Great money after 4 years and they are hurting for people right now. You should think about getting back in.


Through this conversation I kept saying yes but....
You need to be fit...
Daily PT is that hard......
You will learn to work with the others, not hate them.

Dear God ... say it ain't so....

Time to dust off my walker and hobble down to the local recruiting center...

8 hours later... still shaking my head


----------



## SierraAir (23 Sep 2005)

Your firend will be in for a shocker when he gets there.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (23 Sep 2005)

SierraAir said:
			
		

> Your firend will be in for a shocker when he gets there.



Arent most?


----------



## armyvern (23 Sep 2005)

SierraAir said:
			
		

> Your firend will be in for a shocker when he gets there.



I'm not too sure...In today's kinder, gentler, PC, Canadian Armed Forces, they'll probably immediately take him/her down to the MIR, issue the chit for vibram soles and slide him on through....then next year he'll show up at Clothing Stores because he'll require to be fitted for his custom made DEU because he's got a 48 inch waist and a 56 inch chest and I'll have to allow the Crown to spend a grand to get it made for him so that he can sit in his desk job (because by now he's on a PCat due to bad knees, hips and whatever else he can come up with) but yet still meets that wonderful "Universality of Service" standard... 5 years from now he'll be getting medically released (and probably collecting some bucks from VAC too!!) because by then he's learned to work the benefits system perfectly....  :rage:


----------



## FNG (23 Sep 2005)

Is it true that the running isn't timed?....incase you haven't noticed....i'm hellanervous about the running!       Yet up for the chellange.


----------



## armyvern (23 Sep 2005)

Nope, It's not timed.


----------



## SierraAir (23 Sep 2005)

As long as your given'er and making a good effort, you'll do just fine, and will get better in time.


----------



## ab136 (23 Sep 2005)

Hey Frankie,
I had kind of the same convo yesterday with a friend of mine.  A guy he works with was signing up.  He was/is an over weight out of shape smoker.  My friend asked him if he would like to go running some time to get him ready for BMQ.  The guy said no.  All you have to do in BMQ is JOG (I hate that word) 2.4KM.  So he go his wife to drive him to a store to get smokes and on the way home he got out at 2.4KM and jogged home.  Said it almost killed him but, that was is way of training.............one run, he did it so he doesn't have to do it again.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (23 Sep 2005)

Unreal.
I hope he's in my class.  He can be the shit magnet.


----------



## FITSUMO (23 Sep 2005)

I know that Paracowboy said relax about basic( just work hard, never quit), but my type A will not allow it, I am running( not jogging anymore) 2x6k during the week and a 10k on the weekend, doing 5 k dog walks(7 days/week) with 65lbs on my back, everytime I get in or out of my car its drop and 20-25 PU's and 3-6 pullups( well 3 good ones and then filler for now), and this is above my regular workouts, and i am still crapping my pants and worring that I will not be in good enough shape.........these other people need a good dose of reality, as was said elsewhere on the forum, failing to prepare is preparing to fail.  Please say that ab136 is joking....please.


----------



## ab136 (23 Sep 2005)

Wish I could say I was joking.  But NO!  Now I'm shaking my head.  Even if the guy does pass, I would rather work my a$$ off. I don't understand someone who just wants to _*pass*_ without effort. That takes away most of the fun.  When you train for a marathon the actual race is a let down IMHO. The training is the best part.


----------



## Bradboy (23 Sep 2005)

FITSUMO said:
			
		

> I know that Paracowboy said relax about basic( just work hard, never quit), but my type A will not allow it, I am running( not jogging anymore) 2x6k during the week and a 10k on the weekend, doing 5 k dog walks(7 days/week) with 65lbs on my back, everytime I get in or out of my car its drop and 20-25 PU's and 3-6 pullups( well 3 good ones and then filler for now), and this is above my regular workouts, and i am still crapping my pants and worring that I will not be in good enough shape.........these other people need a good dose of reality, as was said elsewhere on the forum, failing to prepare is preparing to fail.   Please say that ab136 is joking....please.



 Fitsumo, if you are in fact doing this much to prepare for Basic than I'm pretty sure you're going to be fine. There's a reason for the minimum standard of PT that one should be able to perform. If you can do the basic 19 pushups, 19 situps, and 2.4K run then you should do alright in Basic. I read somewhere else on this site that if you can do the minimum standard the army will take care of the rest, as long as you're willing to put forth the effort. So I wouldn't sweat it, if you have the heart and determination then you'll surely pass this course. Cheers.


----------



## dearryan (23 Sep 2005)

ab136 said:
			
		

> Hey Frankie,
> I had kind of the same convo yesterday with a friend of mine.  A guy he works with was signing up.  He was/is an over weight out of shape smoker.  My friend asked him if he would like to go running some time to get him ready for BMQ.  The guy said no.  All you have to do in BMQ is JOG (I hate that word) 2.4KM.  So he go his wife to drive him to a store to get smokes and on the way home he got out at 2.4KM and jogged home.  Said it almost killed him but, that was is way of training.............one run, he did it so he doesn't have to do it again.




I hope hes not in my class. Actually he better hope hes not in my class.

R


----------



## NavComm (23 Sep 2005)

FNG said:
			
		

> Is it true that the running isn't timed?....incase you haven't noticed....i'm hellanervous about the running!       Yet up for the chellange.



The running for pt is not timed in that no one is standing there with a stop watch. However, the Xpres test is a timed shuttle run. The standard is different depending on age and sex of the recruit.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (26 Sep 2005)

I have an age, but I'm not getting any sex.
does that count?


----------



## dearryan (26 Sep 2005)

Mojo Magnum said:
			
		

> I have an age, but I'm not getting any sex.
> does that count?



good one ;D


----------

